# culinary school: interview



## tams451 (Apr 19, 2006)

I am in high school and, I am currently applying to a culinary arts school. All I have left to finish is the interview, and I was just wondering what kind of questions should I be expecting. What kind of questions were asked of you during your interview.


----------



## chefwannabee (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Tams, 

Congratulations on the interview! Good luck. While I have not interviewed for culinary school, I have gone through several job interveiws lately. One just yesterday where I got the job! I will offer what I believe to be some general questions interviewers seem to narrow in on. They will probably ask you what your career goals are, why you want to attend their particular school, and what you will bring to the school. They may also describe a situation to you and ask what your response would be. You can assume that the admissions counsel are looking for students that can demonstrate the ability to stay the course and finish. They may also ask you how you intend to pay for your education. Student loans, grants, or self funded? You might want to run a search on google (or your favorite search engine) for "college interviews" or "job interviews" or something similar to that nature. Lots of tips and suggestions can be found on the web. One thing to remember, do some research on the school and decide what you really like about it. Communicate this with the interviewers and they will be impressed. Hope this is of some help to you and good luck! 

Regards, 
Steve


----------

